# Stick Fighting Indochina?



## simonallen (Jan 19, 2004)

Can anybody offer me some info please?

Am looking for a bojitsu (or similar) training camp or homestay thing somewhere in Indochina or Tibet for two months early this summer.

Any ideas?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 13, 2005)

Did you ever find one?


----------

